# Good Plants/Trees for Pollen Production



## Rusty67 (Mar 9, 2010)

Red alder and big-leaf maple both supply lots of pollen in your area. The maple produces excellent honey as well.


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

Plants, russian sage, borage, golden rod, native aster, lacy phacelia.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

nectar sources

pollen sources


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

These lists of pollen and nectar sources are really helpful. I've been planting with these lists as a guide, since last summer. Planted linden trees (Tilia cordata and Tilia americana), white clover, crimson clover, purple clover. I've been moving lemon balm plants from my original house, where it is a weed, to the tree-rings around the fruit trees. The area where my hive is located has a very big bramble of blackberries, and there are other blackberry brambles within 1/4 mile. Some of these will take time to produce enough nectar and pollen to make a difference, but with these lists I feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

This fall I added more bee trees - one was a sourwood tree, which I read is a good source of forage. I planted a madrone but that is a long shot, I read they often don't survive. There are 2 massive maple trees, and I added 2 new ones.

I also added a Russian sage from the list above, and borage. The honeybees really like the borage. I discovered they also love shallot flowers, which bloomed for weeks. Instead of eating the shallots, I saved them all to plant for next year's bee forage.

Finally, I also added Caryopteris and Ceanothus, which both had great bee activity this year.

I added some sterile buddleia hybrids, but not much bee activity on those. Some were popular with bumblebees but not honeybees.


----------

